# Need new phone



## jagrave (Jan 9, 2012)

So tonight my phone gets dropped and the screen cracks really bad. it spider webbed out and you can feel the crack and kinda feels like parts of glass are coming off. Any recommendations?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Screen glass is really cheap and relatively easy to repair...

... however if you don't want to do that, GNex is still king of the pack for VZW phones. Waiting for something big to drop myself, SIII or something else, not sure yet.


----------



## jagrave (Jan 9, 2012)

Where would you start to fix it?

I'm kinda torn between the razr maxx and the GNex. does the Gnex take pics as good as the razr?

Also, is anything else going to drop at verizon that would be worth a short wait?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

jagrave said:


> Where would you start to fix it?
> 
> I'm kinda torn between the razr maxx and the GNex. does the Gnex take pics as good as the razr?
> 
> Also, is anything else going to drop at verizon that would be worth a short wait?


SIII should be coming sometime this summer in the next couple months. That is what I'm probably waiting for. Waiting to see what specs it ends up coming with on the U.S. carriers and how it feels though (Sammy build quality always worries me a bit).

RAZR Maxx is basically a more solid phone. Its also seeing a bit of dev love. I'd expect that to continue. The RAZR is a pretty popular phone, will get stock ICS from Moto. I feel its kind of a spiritual successor to the venerable X. Lots of people are picking them up, so devs are working on them, but then again a lot of devs are sick of Moto's crap, which is about where I am too (not as a dev but as a hobbyist). I love the actual phones, I'm tired of the Moto shenanigans. Course, if they actually get kexec working properly initiating both cores on the RAZR and the CDMA radio, then it'll probably go wild.

GNex doesn't take as good of pictures as the RAZR. It has the zero-lag shutter but I've never heard anything particularly good about the camera. It works, but it isn't the best. If you get a GNex its more so you can take control of your phone, and expect it to be "future-proof" in a way - eventually the hardware will get outdated, but it'll likely be a long, long time, like any Nexus (hell, the OG Droid has working ICS ports, LOL)

So far as glass/screen replacement, I've never done it myself, but there's lots of guides out there on the internet if you Google it.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. My DX battery is kinda starting to bloat out and it has damaged my screen. I have a large group of dead pixels on it. No cracks yet. I can take the battery door off and the screen isn't pressed on anymore but that is annoying too. I'm holding out as long as I can for the S3 or the Journal. Honestly, I'm game for journal but the camera features of the S3 are very nice. I'm hoping to hear a more precise date. If that happens, I may grab the GNex within 30 days of the other phone and return it for one of the other two. Time will tell if my phone holds up.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Just as an aside about the gnex camera, it's been very good for me. Fast shutter speed, captures a moving 2 year old with very little blur except in low light conditions. It's on par with my wife's iPhone, and far better than my x, or bionic.

Sent via tapa2 on CM4DX


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

$4 = new battery at Amazon.


----------



## erc (Sep 19, 2011)

I had lost my phone in the woods, and was having a hard time to decide on a new phone.

I was also between the GNex and Razr Maxx. GNex has great dev support, and will no doubt have a long life with OS updates long after it's officially supported by Samsung. It also, however, feels like a cheap plastic toy and has terrible battery life.

Razr Maxx is solid like you would expect from Motorola, better radio performance, excellent battery life, but they're outright hostile toward the dev community. It's got ICS, but good luck with Jellybean.

I'm glad to say I didn't have to make a choice. I found my phone on the ground in the woods after being rained on for two days, and it still works perfectly.

I'm just hoping that Motorola makes an unlocked Nexus phone at some point.

I can't imagine basing my next phone purchase on camera quality. There isn't a cell phone in existence that takes a decent photo.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

If anyone can post a link to one of those guides I'd appreciate it.. I can't find em. My screens been shattered for a month lol. I guess a cheap screen will allow me to wait a bit and get a phone I really want as opposed to needing one right now 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

jHutch said:


> If anyone can post a link to one of those guides I'd appreciate it.. I can't find em. My screens been shattered for a month lol. I guess a cheap screen will allow me to wait a bit and get a phone I really want as opposed to needing one right now
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Quite a few posts about it over @DXF, seems people there are a bit more familiar with the deconstruction of the phone for whatever reason. Here's a guide:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-help/16684-how-replace-droid-x-screen-robby.html


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> > jHutch, on 11 May 2012 - 10:13 PM, said:
> > If anyone can post a link to one of those guides I'd appreciate it.. I can't find em. My screens been shattered for a month lol. I guess a cheap screen will allow me to wait a bit and get a phone I really want as opposed to needing one right now
> >
> > Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> ...


I found one but thanks. I had no clue this phone has gorilla glass??... Or my d1 before lol. And you cab replace it with plexiglass. Crazy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

